# Peter Aston



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there anyone out there who is a fan of, or has even heard of Peter Aston? He composes a lot of vocal music and uses a striking combination of bare, open chords in a medieval plainsong style and dissonant, syncopated melodies that sound very new-age. His pieces often have warm sections in them with resolving cadances and richly toned harmonies which create a delightful contrast. I often feel he is very over looked and over shadowed by giants such as Herbert Howells. Saying this, if I was given the chance as to which of these two composers I would listen to or whos music I would perform, Mr. Aston would win on both counts...


----------

